# MCS's 1st Annual Noob Adoption & Cigar of the Month Club



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Here's how it works:

I want to adopt a cigar noob and be their cigar of the month club for a year. I'll send the chosen noob 5 cigars each month. There will be a mix of cigars I love and cigars I like and cigars I don't like each month. I can guarantee it will be a better selection than most cigar of the month clubs! If this goes well, I'll adopt a new noob each year.

I'll keep the rules & judging simple:

1. Must be a cigar smoker for less than 1 year.

2. Must be willing to post a review of 1-2 of the cigars I send on a semi-regular basis. If you love it or hate it, put something in the review section. I won't be enforcing this with an iron hand. You're on your honor here.

3. If you get banned from Club Stogie, the cigars get banned too!

4. Must be nice.

5. Send some cigars to the troops via Club Stogie channels sometime during the year.

Judging:

If you want to be considered, please just post here in the thread. I'll put all the names in a hat on this Sunday night and choose my first victim that way. If any of the group's elders/mods want to nominate someone, they can post the name here as well. Everybody is on their honor and I won't be doing any police checks or anything.

I consider this more of a selection/announcement than a contest but if the mods want to move this to the contest category, I'm fine with that. 

Thanks,

MCS


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I just want to say, you ROCK! Not putting my name in, I've been smoking for well over a year (although I'm understanding the whole thing better from being involved here!) but this is a great idea. This is another thing that makes this place awesome!


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ya' know ... This is one of the best idea's I've seen in a while ...
I might consider doing this myself once I get settled in .
I like the fact that it helps a real noob out a bit, and *it gets a Cigars for the Troops Donation* ... I like it ... I like it :tu

My hand made Ritter Cowboy hat's off to you ! :cb


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Great idea!!!:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll bite! 

I've been smoking cigars (seriously) for about 2months now. Technically i had 2 cigars in mexico 2 years ago when i knew nothing about them and to be honest they were probably fakes looking back on it. Some corner shop at a huge tourist trap. 

I love writing up reviews about smokes i've had so that would be no problem, i would end up writing a review for every cigar sent probably. 

I am already in for 1bundle to donate for the troops and would easily add to that. 

I know i won't get banned, i love this place to much and i love everyone on this board to "hate" anyone. 

If i'm nice, well thats everyones personal opinion, i hope people think i'm nice on this board.

Lets get this guy some RG for a unbeatable deal! i mean... jeez what a guy/brother huh?


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not putting my name in it, but this is a great idea! (been smoking cigars too long)

:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

LordOfWu said:


> I just want to say, you ROCK! Not putting my name in, I've been smoking for well over a year (although I'm understanding the whole thing better from being involved here!) but this is a great idea. This is another thing that makes this place awesome!


:tpd: MCS - great idea. It;s gorillas like you who set the bar high for noobs like me. I don't qualify, but I love the whole spirit of giving back.


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> I'll bite!
> 
> I've been smoking cigars (seriously) for about 2months now. Technically i had 2 cigars in mexico 2 years ago when i knew nothing about them and to be honest they were probably fakes looking back on it. Some corner shop at a huge tourist trap.
> 
> ...


I must say I have talked to this guy a little and would say he is a good candidate! :cb


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

CigarMonkel said:


> I'll bite!
> 
> I've been smoking cigars (seriously) for about 2months now. Technically i had 2 cigars in mexico 2 years ago when i knew nothing about them and to be honest they were probably fakes looking back on it. Some corner shop at a huge tourist trap.
> 
> ...


Yep, he'd be a good candidate ... He took part in my "Trade for the Troops"
He's a newb for sure ...and a really nice one at that!


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Well done Sir, this is the true spirit of Club Stogie (imho as it was meant to be). I am still amazed at the generosity from its members.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

awww shucks guys, you guys are so great your making my blush. :r thanks for the compliments! Cheers to you guys!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I like this idea.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I like this idea.


Agreed!

I like MCS


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, i'll make it 2 Michigan brothers as the first two entrants.

I've been smoking cigars since the last Detroit MGM herf, before then i have had one here or there given to me while golfing, but i started to actually smoke and buy them after the MGM herf, which is coincidentally when i joined the jungle. I would gladly do reviews of the cigars received, although my tastes are not yet refined enough to be able to distinguish exact flavors, so they will be very newb reviews. Banned should be no problem, as i have easily made friends that i plan on keeping here in the jungle. Definetely down for the Troops donation, i sent a buttload of music for the 68Trishields last batch, and look forward to accumulating enough smokes to contribute to the smoky donation to the middle east. I have planned a few small herfs in the area, mainly impromptu herfs, and the first Detroit "Shoot-n-Herf" this winter(Duh, outdoors in the michigan winter, but hey we had to smoke.) And i currently am setting up the Feb.2nd Detroit herf. My first big one, and wow is there alot to setip and think about, but i do it for the fun, and the friends that are made and kept during the whole experience. It would truly be an honor to be in the "MCS's 1st Annual Noob Adoption & Cigar of the Month Club"

Very generous gesture BTW MCS!!


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Sklee and Cake!

I tip my tin foil hat to you CMS!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Kudos to MCS, and a little RG:tu:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i am pretty sure he can be bribed with cake :chk


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd love to be entered into drawing. 

I meet your minimum system requirements and will gladly send some cigars to the troops. (I have family over there).

Thank you for doing this.:ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Looks like we have 3 possibilities so far. 

MCS


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks again for a chance of a lifetime! LITERALLY! i was looking at signing up for one of these through a site and its anywhere from 300-360+ for a year!!!!! how much more generous can you get!?


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

FROM PM TO MCS:
_I don't know If you picked someone yet but I am a New Cigar smoker (Started in December so about a month and 1/2) And My Resume would include Blender's Gold Maduros and naturals, Olivia Serie S Maduro Torpedos, and a CAO Sopranos.(I'm 100% Italian from a big italian family and I enjoyed that bad boy with my Grandfather on my 18th.

SO Just wanted to get into the running, Figured i'd be a pretty good candidate, I love to write up reviews.

Thanks for the consideration-Dom_


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll toss my hat in the ring. After reading the FlyodPink experiment, I think having someone else pick some sticks for you has great merit.


----------



## miana_silvius (Jan 6, 2008)

I would like to be adopted. 

I also have a soldier (my brother!) who would love to receive cigars too. 

My husband (Ridmaster) is actually already putting a cigar package together for him and a couple BOTL are also sending some to us to mail to him. 

I've been smoking cigars about a month.

Oh, and I wouldn't have a problem posting some reviews either. I always have lots to say - just ask my husband. :r :ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

OMG I've only been smoking like 9 months, do I count?


----------



## steelprostate (Jan 16, 2008)

What an opportunity! I would love to be adopted  I've been smoking cigars for just short of a month now and really just wanna try what is out there. I'd be happy to review the sticks, and with 2 brothers in the service, I'd be more than happy to make a donation. Sign me up!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Addiction said:


> OMG I've only been smoking like 9 months, do I count?


:r:r:r

I was thinking the exact same thing. I think we started at the same time...


----------



## tator (Dec 8, 2007)

What a great offer, count me in!


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

MCS,

I'd like very much the opportunity to be considered for this once in a life time chance. I've been smoking cigars since June, and have become more and more serious each month there after. I've tried my hand at posting reviews here already, and I love to write, so posting reviews is something I see as quite fun and exciting. I don't think you'd have to worry about me getting banned, I enjoy this place too much for that to happen. My friends seem to think I'm nice, but my enemies probably don't...I've not yet made any contributions to the troops, but I certainly don't have a problem with that. In fact my younger brother is preparing to head over to Irac in the next 6 months, so I fully support our troops. Long story short, I'd like in.


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd like to be entered in, been smoking since May. Only thing is I can't really smoke in winter so my reviews will be limited then. Otherwise thanks for the amazing contest, very generous!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Addiction said:


> OMG I've only been smoking like 9 months, do I count?


You certainly count. I've been tallying your purchases since I started reading your posts and you have more stock than most of the B&Ms I frequent! But, you DO qualify!

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

DBall said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing. I think we started at the same time...


You make the count Mr No 2 Pencil guy!

MCS


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

I would like to be considered also. :tu

I have been smoking seriously since November '07.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> You certainly count. I've been tallying your purchases since I started reading your posts and you have more stock than most of the B&Ms I frequent! But, you DO qualify!
> 
> MCS


Dude don't pick me. In fact as many cigars as you are talking about sending by the time its over I'd have to buy a new Aristocrat! I'm prolly the only guy in the world who's free cigars woudl cost him money lol.

Seriously tho, don't pick me, I was kidding.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Pick me, pick me. I just had my first cigar on Monday, and I'm up to 3 a day.  I like cake and taking long walks on the beach and listening to Abba.

Awesome idea Scott, you are the Major! I like you!


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd like to be considered for this. I've been smoking since September 07, so certainly less than a year. I also love reviewing cigars, so I have no problem posting my thoughts on the different sticks that are sent out.

This is a great idea. Way to go on showing love for the noobs!!!!! Awesome.


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

wow this is awesome. I'[m gonna keep my name out of the hat because I think these cigars are better suited to someone else....and I'm out of room already. :hn


:tu


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

MCS, you are a very generous man, I would like to throw my name in the hat. I started smoking early last summer and didn't have a bad (acutally good!) habit until November when I met Jbailey from the jungle and the guys at a local B&M. I would happily write reviews through the eyes of a noob and I'm all for supporting the troops, as I have friends over there (hopefully keeping their heads down!). Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

MCS...you ROCK brother!!! This is a brilliant idea!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

MCS as a noob I would like to say thank you for such a great opportunity, it is generosity like this that makes this such a great place.

I wanted to post here as a noob who fits the description, really only started smoking a few months ago, I don't see me getting banned (unless you get banned for bad grammar, spelling and cooties!), my dog thinks I am nice, and I have already sent cigars to the troops and plan to again soon, I would not mind writing a review (although others may not like reading it).

That being said, please *NO NOT* add my name to the list, while it would be an honor to learn from you... I am unfortunately geographically challenged!! The cigars would take at least 2 weeks to get to me, and there are many times that I would not be able to smoke (due to both frost and bear bite).

Anyway I just wanted to say thanks for doing this... I just did not want to be the only noob that didn't post!!


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

What a classy gesture. :tu

Keep my name out of the hat as not being in the CONUS would make things a bit complicated but I just wanted to say that this is one of the best ideas I've seen since sliced cake! :ss

I like...


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

We got some contenders her now! I was hoping to have a good number to choose from. I just wish I could adopt everyone involved!

MCS


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm game! Only seriously smoking for 9-10 months. I have purchased some shitty cigars since college (16 years ago), but nothing to brag about. Didn't walk into a B&M until last year. I'll gladly review anything I receive and will set the troop up with a nice selection, plus maybe a cake mix or two!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

We've got quite a few hopefuls and Conch Republican has also volunteered to adopt a noob! So, I'm going to draw 2 names on Sunday night! 

MCS


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW TWO! give them both some RG!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Here's the list so far:

CigarMonkel
Zya_Ltr
ridmaster
Dom
steelprostate
tator
redryno247
GHC_Hambone
Siebec
bbaug14
drunkensailor
jjirons69

Drawing names sometime Sunday evening so there's still time !


MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

reggiebuckeye has also offered ti adopt a noob! Looks like we'll have 3 cigar of the month clubs!

MCS


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

What a wonderful and generous idea! I wish that I qualified for this but it's been about 2 years since my first cigar even though I didn't smoking cigars "seriously" until I joined CS a few months ago :ss

Good luck to all of the entrants!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to be considered.

I just started smoking cigars in November 2007.


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

I too would like to be adapted and placed in the hat. I started smoking cigars seriously in September of last year, (thanks to my younger brother). 

I will gladly write reviews of cigars and send BOTL love to our troops also.

Thanks for giving us noobs the great oppurtunity to try out different stogies. What great and awesome BOTL's, love being part of the CS community!!! :tu


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

this seems like such a good concept and I'm glad to hear that more gorillas are stepping up to be "sponsors" this truly is an amazing community :cb


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

please put my name in also ! ive been smoking for almost 1 month now, i love doing reviews. i started my blog a couple of weeks ago ...

http://thestogiebaby.blogspot.com/

and i plan to make a video blog about cigars, in the next 2/3 months. so yes, put me on the list !

thanks !


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Here's the revised list:

CigarMonkel
Zya_Ltr
ridmaster
Dom
steelprostate
tator
redryno247
GHC_Hambone
Siebec
bbaug14
drunkensailor
jjirons69
dwhitacre
Freight
koolbooy

Good luck!

MCS


----------



## miana_silvius (Jan 6, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Here's the revised list:
> 
> CigarMonkel
> Zya_Ltr
> ...


Don't forget me! 

CigarMonkel
Zya_Ltr
ridmaster
Dom
steelprostate
tator
redryno247
GHC_Hambone
Siebec
bbaug14
drunkensailor
jjirons69
dwhitacre
Freight
koolbooy
*miana_silvius*


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

miana_silvius said:


> Don't forget me!
> 
> CigarMonkel
> Zya_Ltr
> ...


Gotcha! :tu Sorry I missed you first time around!

MCS


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

Will you be pulling the names out of a tinfoil hat?


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Def. put my name in the hat if it's not too late! I started cigars right after Christmas and am still trying to find just what I like. So far, Padron's 3000 is my fave' go to smoke. Hope I'm not too late!

Jay:ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

CigarMonkel
Zya_Ltr
ridmaster
Dom
steelprostate
tator
redryno247
GHC_Hambone
Siebec
bbaug14
drunkensailor
jjirons69
dwhitacre
Freight
koolbooy
miana_silvius
Blues Tiger

MCS


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I consider this more of a selection/announcement than a contest but if the mods want to move this to the contest category, I'm fine with that. Thanks, MCS


MCS, to ensure that all gorillas have the opportunity to read the reviews of the chosen noobs, the moderators may want to consider creating an area for these reviews called (and just a suggestion):

Noob Adoption/Cigar of the Month Club Reviews

This area would be open for these reviews from Feb 2008 through Jan 2009, and only the choosen noobs would be allowed to enter their respective 1-2 cigar reviews/photographs each month. Any other gorilla that crosses the line and the mods would simply delete those unauthorized reviews. I think this would be a great focused area that all gorillas could turn to and view the progress of the chosen noobs throughout the 12 months. Just a thought.

With that in mind, and if its not too late, place me on the list to adopt one of these noobs...:cb


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> MCS, to ensure that all gorillas have the opportunity to read the reviews of the chosen noobs, the moderators may want to consider creating an area for these reviews called (and just a suggestion):
> 
> Noob Adoption/Cigar of the Month Club Reviews
> 
> ...


Mark,

That's a good idea but I don't know if the moderators want another sub-topic to watch over. I'll run it by icehog since I like him!

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

CigarMonkel
Zya_Ltr
ridmaster
Dom
steelprostate
tator
redryno247
GHC_Hambone
Siebec
bbaug14
drunkensailor
jjirons69
dwhitacre
Freight
koolbooy
miana_silvius
Blues Tiger
MarkinCA

*Drawing 3 names in about an hour!!

*MCS


----------



## StayingWarm (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd like to be added to the list of potential victims. "Snaps up" (and some ring guage) to MCS and anyone else who does something like this. I've been here a few months now, but continually am impressed by the number of high-caliber folks here. Go CS!!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

CigarMonkel
Zya_Ltr
ridmaster
Dom
steelprostate
tator
redryno247
GHC_Hambone
Siebec
bbaug14
drunkensailor
jjirons69
dwhitacre
Freight
koolbooy
miana_silvius
Blues Tiger
StayingWarm

Okay, I read MarkinCA's post too quickly and didn't notice that he wanted to ADOPT a noob not be an adoptee! So, we're gonna have 4 noob adoptions thanks to Conch_Republican, reggiebuckeye, and MarkinCA! 

Thanks guys!

Drawing in about a half-hour

MCS


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

If I can squeak in under the wire, please add me to the list. I've been smoking since the summer and would love to be adopted.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

CigarMonkel
Zya_Ltr
ridmaster
Dom
steelprostate
tator
redryno247
GHC_Hambone
Siebec
bbaug14
drunkensailor
jjirons69
dwhitacre
Freight
koolbooy
miana_silvius
Blues Tiger
StayingWarm
tenbaseg

Signup is over!

I'm drawing names.

Results in a few minutes.

MCS


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

*waits with great anticipation*


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

And the winners are....


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

*tapping foot*.....


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

I keep hearing the drumroll in my head like before Clark lit the lights in Christmas Vacation.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

He's probably visiting the "little silly" room...:cb


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

the little silly room, lol, good times, good times.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

just came back from my girlfriends and was hoping i didnt miss anything! looks like i got back home just in time. i literally through my stuff down on my bed and logged in!:r


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> just came back from my girlfriends and was hoping i didnt miss anything! looks like i got back home just in time. i literally through my stuff down on my bed and logged in!:r


Some of us don't have lives and just sit here refreshing. Don't rub it in. :r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

The excitement rises... MCS is dragging this out for the suspence factor


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

boosting his own ratings

he wants 20 people viewing before he posts


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

in the mean time, how are the contestants feeling?


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey, I'll be right back. Gotta pull my tinfoil undies out of the dryer. Be right back...


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

tenbaseg said:


> Some of us don't have lives and just sit here refreshing. Don't rub it in. :r


haha im sorry! i actually tried to login while she wasnt looking up at her house... then she caught me oh boy, all hell broke loose. :r


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> haha im sorry! i actually tried to login while she wasnt looking up at her house... then she caught me oh boy, all hell broke loose. :r


"honey, can't you just look at pr0n like the other boys?"


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

MCS just called me on the phone and ask me to post some news, His computers hard drive just died and he will post Noob Adoption tomorrow..






















:r


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> MCS just called me on the phone and ask me to post some news, His computers hard drive just died and he will post Noob Adoption tomorrow..
> 
> :r


you're ruthless:gn


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> MCS just called me on the phone and ask me to post some news, His computers hard drive just died and he will post Noob Adoption tomorrow..
> 
> :r


Now that is funny. Not the harddrive part, but you have to admit the rest is.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

omg, how am i gonna sleep tonight what torture! oh well guess il just go lite one up!:r


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Just Kidding Guys:chk


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Sorry for the hold up! I really wasn't trying to increase the dramatic effect. Here's the adoptees and their sponsors:

*Freight*-Major Captain Silly
*Dom*-Conch Republican
*GHC_Hambone*-reggiebuckeye
*Blues Tiger*-MarkinCA

Please PM your sponsor with your address and this cigar of the month club thing will get going! Thanks to all who participated and especially thanks to the other members who stepped up to take on a noob adoption!

MCS


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Just Kidding Guys:chk


I know that. I saw him lurking after my last post. It is very MCS like. Very funny indeed.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

lmao


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

congrats guys... can't wait to see some reviews


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats guys. :bl Yawn...now I can go to bed.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Sorry for the hold up! I really wasn't trying to increase the dramatic effect. Here's the adoptees and their sponsors:
> 
> *Freight*-Major Captain Silly
> *Dom*-Conch Republican
> ...


Looking forward to it. I can't wait to get started. Be sure to add your preferences to the PM. I would hate to have you sick on the first shipment.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

congrats to all the winners! and thanks for all those who stepped up to adopt a nooby!:bl:tu


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks again for the contest! Looks like I got lucky. The jungle sure is a generous place.


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats to the winners. :bl

And also to the guys who adopted the nubs.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

congrats guys ! :bl


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Here's the winners again so you won't have to look at every post:

*Freight*-Major Captain Silly
*Dom*-Conch Republican
*GHC_Hambone*-reggiebuckeye
*Blues Tiger*-MarkinCA

MCS


----------



## NicotineBuzz (Dec 9, 2007)

You are a good guy MCS......I don't care what the others say about you.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I got my PM and the package will be sent out this week. Should be a wonderful experience for all invoved.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

NicotineBuzz said:


> You are a good guy MCS......I don't care what the others say about you.


No one should have any thing bad to say about MCS. He is a stellar BOTL. a bit off his rocker at times, but it is good to have some uniqueness around here.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

NicotineBuzz said:


> You are a good guy MCS......I don't care what the others say about you.


I know I am an acquired taste like horse radish and some folks don't like horse radish no matter how it's served. I really enjoy this group and mean no harm by my sense of humor.

Thanks for the kind words!

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> No one should have any thing bad to say about MCS. He is a stellar BOTL. a bit off his rocker at times, but it is good to have some uniqueness around here.


Thanks Reggie. I'm completely nuts!

MCS


----------



## steelprostate (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations to all of the winners, and thanks for this awesome opportunity guys! It's the good people like this that have already made me love this place :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats to the winners!

Thanks to all that volunteered! What an awesome group of BOTL!


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow! Can't believe I won a spot! :tu Joining this forum is turning out to be great! Thanks MCS and MarkinCA and all others involved for taking us under your wings so to speak. I can't wait!

Blues Tiger:ss:ss:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!!! Looking forward to the reviews!!!:tu


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks a million guys! :tu I can hardly wait! :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats to the winners & thanks to MCS for setting it up & to the other gorillas for stepping up to the plate and taking on their own noob & to my mom who brought me into this world.:r


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

I was up all night u my brains out (must have been something I ate...I don't know though...just hope it's all out of the system.) So I'm sorry I missed all the drama/action last night, but I'm very happy for the guys that won. Congrates all :bl


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Received my PM and package will leave in a couple of days for a February 2008 start...:ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Here's the winners again so you won't have to look at every post:
> 
> *Freight*-Major Captain Silly
> *Dom*-Conch Republican
> ...


Package shipped off to "Blues Tiger" this afternoon. 
0307 1790 0005 7072 2909


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Leave it up to MCS to come up with a silly idea like this! :r 

This is a great idea and why CS is awesome!


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Received my first shipment from Reggie today:



They are:

CAO Criollo
Oliva O Classic
Padilla Hybrid
RyJ Reserve Maduro
Cuba Aliados Double Fuerte

All of these are new to me and I'm really excited to try them. Thanks Reggie!

It might be a while before I can smoke these (5 degrees outside!), but I was wondering how I should do the reviews. Should I make my own thread or should we put all of ours in one thread? Just wanted so see what you guys thought.

Joe


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Great question - PM MCS and let us know


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

I think there should be a seperate Tab under "cigar reviews" exclusively for this. Maybe a moderator could set this up,?


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Dom said:


> I think there should be a seperate Tab under "cigar reviews" exclusively for this. Maybe a moderator could set this up,?


:tpd: I have been following this and think that would be the way to go if it could be done so we could just go to the reviews without going thru all this,

not that this has not been fun to follow 

Chas


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Can we just post in the reviews section and label the review "Noob Adoption Review"? Just trying to have one less section for thee mods to monitor.

MCS


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Can we just post in the reviews section and label the review "Noob Adoption Review"? Just trying to have one less section for thee mods to monitor.
> 
> MCS


I have to agree with this. The other option is to start a thread in the pass section and place the shipments and reviews there.

Joe,
I am glad I sent you some stuff you haven't smoked. You have a month to get the reviews done. I understand about the weather. Not all of us can live in TX.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Can we just post in the reviews section and label the review "Noob Adoption Review"? Just trying to have one less section for thee mods to monitor.
> 
> MCS


I agree with the above as it would KIS. "Noob Adoption Review" or "Noob Adoption Review 2008"...:cb


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Can we just post in the reviews section and label the review "Noob Adoption Review"? Just trying to have one less section for thee mods to monitor.
> 
> MCS


Thats OK but idk i just think it would be nice if we had our own place for it so theyre not all scattered among other reviews, and then it becomes a treasure hunt to find them, ya know???

I dont know if they do this here, but im on other forums where they can make certain parts private so they could get the names of all the Noobs/sponsors and just give us entry to this area.

Just throwing out some suggestions, i have no idea if this stuff would be able to be done, itd be nice to have a moderator's opinion on what can & cant be done


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

MarkinCA, 

Got my smokes yesterday and I can't wait to try them. I will post pics as soon as I can for everyone and get some reviews up this month. Great choices by the way. I haven't tried any of these brands yet. I am particularly interested in the 5 vegas Classic because I have read good things about them. 

Thanks again! :ss

Blues Tiger


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

I posted my first review here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134450.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Well, I hope my buddy Freight got his cigars okay. He said he was going on vacation and would be back on the 8th. I see he last logged on on the 2nd. If we don't hear from him in a week, I think I may have to adopt another noob!

MCS


Hoping he's okay.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Well, I hope my buddy Freight got his cigars okay. He said he was going on vacation and would be back on the 8th. I see he last logged on on the 2nd. If we don't hear from him in a week, I think I may have to adopt another noob!
> 
> MCS
> 
> Hoping he's okay.


Did you nuke him :r !!!!!! I know how you cake eaters are:r !!!!!

Ron


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Did you nuke him :r !!!!!! I know how you cake eaters are:r !!!!!
> 
> Ron


I kinda doubled up from a 5er and threw in some smoking hardware but it all fit into a box!

MCS


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I kinda doubled up from a 5er and threw in some smoking hardware but it all fit into a box!
> 
> MCS


True Gorilla Math!!!!!! WTG MCS!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I kinda doubled up from a 5er and threw in some smoking hardware but it all fit into a box!
> 
> MCS


Take it easy on the guy. You have a whole year to torture him.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

MCS...what an awesome idea...you are what all cigar smokers in this hobby need to be like...way to spread the love of the leaf!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I got a PM this morning and Daniel (Freight) got his stuff! He's just trying to catch up from the trip. Everything is wonderful!


MCS


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry guys to not post anything but I have finally arrived from my long and much needed vacation! :tu

I have been trying to catch up and have forgotten to mentioned to MCS and CS that I did receive his bomb since he has included much more than 5 cigars!!! :chk

I Highly appreciate the extras included, the cutter and lighter will be put to good use. :ss

MCS is an over the top BOTL in my book I can't wait to try all the stogies that MCS has sent me, looks like I will have time this weekend to try a few of them.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Can I ship for March now? It has been killing me to wait. I have had the package ready for almost 3 weeks now.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Can I ship for March now? It has been killing me to wait. I have had the package ready for almost 3 weeks now.


Anxious are we reggie?:cb


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Anxious are we reggie?:cb


Who? Me? What would make you say that? I have some good stuff for Joe. Besides, I like reading his reviews.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Can I ship for March now? It has been killing me to wait. I have had the package ready for almost 3 weeks now.


Mine's going out with some other stuff on Monday. The only rule is there are no rules!

MCS


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Mine's going out with some other stuff on Monday. The only rule is there are no rules!
> 
> MCS


MCS I have still yet to post a picture of the bomb you sent me!!! :tu I just finally smoked my second cigar today and I will be posting the review soon. Once again I cannot thank you enough for the 10 cigars you sent me plus the lighter and cutter.

I smoked the Don Pepin today and I can say that I truly enjoyed this smoke!!!:ss


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Is it too late to be considered for adoption? I'm cute and don't eat too much...jk. I've only been smoking cigars for less than two months. I've been trying quite a few different ones to find my nitch. If its too late I understand.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Mine's going out with some other stuff on Monday. The only rule is there are no rules!
> 
> MCS


You mean other than them writing reviews and shipping to the troops?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> You mean other than them writing reviews and shipping to the troops?


Yes sir! I meant no rules for sending cigars to our noob adoptees!

MCS


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Yes sir! I meant no rules for sending cigars to our noob adoptees!
> 
> MCS


I know. Just picking with you.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Blues Tiger said:


> Blues Tiger


Ok BT, your March 2008 selection is a coming your way. Have a great day...:ss

DC# 0307 1790 0002 2317 7551


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Ok BT, your March 2008 selection is a coming your way. Have a great day...:ss
> 
> DC# 0307 1790 0002 2317 7551


Mine went out to Freight to day as well. I can't remember the DC though!

MCS


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

I just want everyone to know that I posted my 2nd review for Feb. in the Non-Habanos review section.

Thanks guys!

Blues Tiger :cb


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Ok BT, your March 2008 selection is a coming your way. Have a great day...:ss
> 
> DC# 0307 1790 0002 2317 7551





Major Captain Silly said:


> Mine went out to Freight to day as well. I can't remember the DC though!
> 
> MCS


This from the people that asked me if I was a bit antsy and impatient?

Joe,

Your stuff will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> This from the people that asked me if I was a bit antsy and impatient?
> 
> Joe,
> 
> Your stuff will be in the mail tomorrow.


Oh no you diiiin't! I sent my cigars before you!! NA NA NA NA NA!!!

MCS


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Oh no you diiiin't! I sent my cigars before you!! NA NA NA NA NA!!!
> 
> MCS


I still like you.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I still like you.


I appreciate that in light of finding out that I am a doormat today.

MCS


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I appreciate that in light of finding out that I am a doormat today.
> 
> MCS


I truly doubt that.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> This from the people that asked me if I was a bit antsy and impatient?


:r You know, just trying to keep pace with my mid western Gorillas...:ss

I think this should be a good month for our noob adoptees...:tu


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> :r You know, just trying to keep pace with my mid western Gorillas...:ss
> 
> I think this should be a good month for our noob adoptees...:tu


I'm in TX. You weren't trying to keep up with me.


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay, I got MarkinCA's March selections today. All I can say is Mmmmmmm!

Great selections my friend. I really look forward to the Taboo maduro. I'll smoke these babies and give a review soon:tu

March selections:

*La Gloria Cubana Series R robusto

Taboo Exotic Maduro robusto

Indian Tabac Maduro

CAO Italia Ciao EMS wrapper

5 Vegas 'A' Alpha

BT* :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Blues Tiger said:


> Okay, I got MarkinCA's March selections today. All I can say is Mmmmmmm! Great selections my friend. I really look forward to the Taboo maduro. I'll smoke these babies and give a review soon:tu
> *La Gloria Cubana Series R robusto, **Taboo Exotic Maduro robusto,*
> *Indian Tabac Maduro, **CAO Italia Ciao EMS wrapper,*
> *5 Vegas 'A' Alpha, **BT* :ss


Glad you like this months selection BT. Enjoy those smokes my BOTL...:tu


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

I got my shipment from Reggie today. I received:

Oliva Serie G- Special G
J. Feugo- Gran Reserva #4
Oliva Serie V- Double Robusto
Avo DOmaine #10
AF Short Story

All of these are new except the Short Story, but I really enjoyed it when I tried it so I'm looking forward to writing a review on it.

Thanks Reggie!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

GHC_Hambone said:


> I got my shipment from Reggie today. I received:
> 
> Oliva Serie G- Special G
> J. Feugo- Gran Reserva #4
> ...


You are very welcome. Already lining up April's smokes.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Dom - yours are out in tomorrow's mail! :ss

0103 8555 7492 3950 5885


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

GHC_Hambone said:


> I got my shipment from Reggie today. I received:
> 
> Oliva Serie G- Special G
> J. Feugo- Gran Reserva #4
> ...


GHC, you'll like that Avo Domaine #10, great aroma, flavor, and smokes really nice...:tu


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm new to CS, but don't qualify on the less than one year part. Still, this is a great idea, and I'm amazed at how generous the people are on this site!

You do set the bar high!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

KenS said:


> I'm new to CS, but don't qualify on the less than one year part. Still, this is a great idea, and I'm amazed at how generous the people are on this site!
> 
> You do set the bar high!


sorry to ruin it for you, but this contest has been over for quite a while.


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> sorry to ruin it for you, but this contest has been over for quite a while.


Yeah, I finally realized there were lots of pages!! There is so much going on around here, and as a newb to CS, I'm trying to read as much as I can, so I don't ask too many dumb questions. Still trying to find my way around ... maybe I should pay attention to the posting dates 

Not that I was trying to get adopted mind you; I've been smoking way too long to have qualified anyway :ss


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

KenS said:


> Yeah, I finally realized there were lots of pages!! There is so much going on around here, and as a newb to CS, I'm trying to read as much as I can, so I don't ask too many dumb questions. Still trying to find my way around ... maybe I should pay attention to the posting dates
> 
> Not that I was trying to get adopted mind you; I've been smoking way too long to have qualified anyway :ss


Ah i see, well i just joined almost 2 months ago and i'm well past 500 posts already. Your'll pick it up fast enough. It's pretty simple i personally always keep the main page open that has all the links to all the other "thread groups" i guess you could call em. then i just right click open new tab when i find a thread i wanna view.


----------



## KenS (Feb 22, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> Ah i see, well i just joined almost 2 months ago and i'm well past 500 posts already. Your'll pick it up fast enough. It's pretty simple i personally always keep the main page open that has all the links to all the other "thread groups" i guess you could call em. then i just right click open new tab when i find a thread i wanna view.


Hey, a fellow Michigander... I'm over on the west side of the Mitten, by the lake, in Stevensville. Looking forward to some smoking weather, but here comes winter again!


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

MCS, I received your March package of cigars a few days ago, sorry but I haven't had the time to post. The wedding is just around the corner and I'm starting to feel the pressure! :hn

In the package I received the following:

CAO - Maduro
Don Tomas - Special Edition
Drew Estate - Natural
5 Vegas - Gran Reserva
Unlabeled - I will have to guess at the brand, more than likely way off though. :ss

Thanks for the shipment, MCS can't wait to smoke them all!!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Freight said:


> MCS, I received your March package of cigars a few days ago, sorry but I haven't had the time to post. The wedding is just around the corner and I'm starting to feel the pressure! :hn
> 
> In the package I received the following:
> 
> ...


I'll check my notes at home for the unbanded one and let you know what it is. The wedding is next month, right?

MCS


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

My wedding is next month on the 12th. So it is definitely crunch time! 

Luckily for me I've been with my fiancee for over 9 years so I have no regrets at this point since I've had plenty of time to think this through. Plus, smoking cigars really helps when I start to get cold feet.:ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Blues Tiger said:


> Blues Tiger


Hello BT, your April 2008 selection is out in the mail today...:ss

DC# 0307 1790 0000 3876 1815


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I'll be getting Freight's package out on Tuesday or Wednesday of this week. I think the theme of the month will be large ring gauge.


MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'll check my notes at home for the unbanded one and let you know what it is. The wedding is next month, right?
> 
> MCS


That unbanded cigar is a Super Premium Second from Cigars International. Those have around 3 years of age on them and they are a pretty good value cigar for me.

MCS


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok guys, I posted my review for March http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1554184#post1554184

Thanks again MarkinCA!


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

That unbanded cigar is a Super Premium Second from Cigars International. Those have around 3 years of age on them and they are a pretty good value cigar for me.

MCS[/quote]

The Super Premium second from CI was a superb smoke :tu thank you for letting me try it!

I will definitely be buying some in the future.:ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

As long as they get there some time in April it's ok. Right? Just kidding. Sorry for getting it out sooner, Joe.

DC# 0307 3330 0000 9083 7530


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> As long as they get there some time in April it's ok. Right? Just kidding. Sorry for getting it out sooner, Joe.
> 
> DC# 0307 3330 0000 9083 7530


No problem, I'll be keeping an eye out for them.


----------



## Argo85 (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow sign me up If i get picked that would be great.
You Rock.


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

Anybody else looking for another noob to school?


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Reggie really hooked me up this month!

He sent me:
Carlos Torano Virtuoso Robusto
Camacho Corojo Nacionales
Cabiguan Coronas Extras
Ashton Heritage
Partagas Decades

I'm really excited to try these! I have tried the Virtuoso and really enjoyed it so looking forward to reviewing it.

Thanks Reggie!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

GHC_Hambone said:


> Reggie really hooked me up this month!
> 
> He sent me:
> Carlos Torano Virtuoso Robusto
> ...


You are quite welcome.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Okay Daniel (Freight), I'm real late getting these out but here they come:

0103 8555 7493 6890 1701


As I mentioned before, large ring gauge is the topic this month.

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Okay Daniel (Freight), I'm real late getting these out but here they come:
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 6890 1701
> 
> ...


Oh, and good luck getting hitched on Saturday. If anyone wants to send Daniel some wedding gifts, PM me for his addy.

MCS


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Oh, and good luck getting hitched on Saturday. If anyone wants to send Daniel some wedding gifts, PM me for his addy.
> 
> MCS


MCS, I can't thank you enough for all the great gifts you have given me. 

I forgot to mention that I will be on my Hawaii honeymoon starting Sunday April 13th to return Saturday night April 19th. Wish me luck tomorrow, I'm sure I will need every bit of it!!! :tu

Don't worry about the cigars you are sending me we will have someone pick up our mail while we are out, thanks once again.

~Dan


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

My first review for April is up on the review forum...link below for those interested.

Rocky Patel OSG:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1593982#post1593982

Blues Tiger


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow guys this is awesome!
It's also cool to read through the noob reviews, because I can understand thema little more than I can understand the ol' gorillaz reviews. You can tell that they're still experimenting and sometimes maybe having a hard time describing what exactly it is they're tasting, etc. It's cooll b/c I can relate to that!

Look forward to watching the next 9 months!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Blues Tiger said:


> Blues Tiger


Jay, your May 2008 selections are a coming your way. Hope your taste buds are up and running...:hc:ss

DC# 03073330000179115016


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

MarkinCA said:


> Jay, your May 2008 selections are a coming your way. Hope your taste buds are up and running...:hc:ss
> 
> DC# 03073330000179115016


Rec'd today Mark. Big thanks brother! The coffee and grinder were a big surprise! I'm posting pics below, and I couldn't wait to try the coffee so I had a cup this evening. I've already smoked the HDM Excalibur while enjoying the coffee and I'll post my first review soon. I think this might count as my first "bomb"! Thanks again!


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll give it a try:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Blues Tiger said:


> Rec'd today Mark. Big thanks brother! The coffee and grinder were a big surprise!


Your welcome. Gotta bring you into the Lowlander family the right way Enjoy and have a great May...:tu


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Joe,

Got a DC for you. Sorry for the delay. I was moving.

0307 3330 0000 9083 7561


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Joe,
> 
> Got a DC for you. Sorry for the delay. I was moving.
> 
> 0307 3330 0000 9083 7561


No problem. I'll let you know when they get here.


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Okay Daniel (Freight), I'm real late getting these out but here they come:
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 6890 1701
> 
> ...


MCS, I completely forgot to let you know that I received the shipment and oh what a sight!!! :dr

I've already tried the Taboo and I'm in love. :chk

Looks like I'm going to be a large ring gauge cigar smoker as I loved how smooth the Taboo was.

I took a pic of the cigars before placing them in my humi. I will be posting a pic soon.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Freight said:


> MCS, I completely forgot to let you know that I received the shipment and oh what a sight!!! :dr
> 
> I've already tried the Taboo and I'm in love. :chk
> 
> ...


I'm glad you liked that Taboo! How was the honeymoon? May shipment is going out soon.

MCS


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm glad you liked that Taboo! How was the honeymoon? May shipment is going out soon.
> 
> MCS


The Honeymoon was great and well needed! :hn This wedding stuff is definitely not an easy road to travel. I'm so glad I went to my honeymoon right after the wedding!


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

I got Reggie's smokes today, they were:

Fonseca Cubano Limitada
Tatuaje Series P
Joya De Nicaragua Series C
Puros Indios Viejo
Partagas Cifuentes Winter Blend

All new smokes to me, also he sent me a cigar journal to keep notes! This will be a major upgrade from keeping notes on my phone.

Thanks Reggie!


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

If anyone is willing to adopt this noob (me) I would be very abliged. I have only posted one review so far but a second is on it's way after tonight, I love posting my thoughts on a cigar and having people actually agree with what my taste buds are telling me.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

GHC_Hambone said:


> I got Reggie's smokes today, they were:
> 
> Fonseca Cubano Limitada
> Tatuaje Series P
> ...


You are very welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

As promised here is a picture of the beauties MCS sent me this month! What a view!!! :ss

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2053/2488273674_8e7afcc139_b.jpg


----------



## Freak (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd like to toss my name in the hat...Thanks


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Freight said:


> As promised here is a picture of the beauties MCS sent me this month! What a view!!! :ss
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2053/2488273674_8e7afcc139_b.jpg


Thats a very nice looking selection there Freight...:ss


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Thats a very nice looking selection there Freight...:ss


Yes it is indeed! I've already tried the Rocky Patel and the Taboo and I'm in love. I have tried a smaller ring gage of the Vintage but the larger gage is a definite flavor improvement.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Okay, I finally am getting to sending out some cigars today!

May AND June are heading to Freight!


0103 8555 7494 9939 0429

MCS


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

adopting a new gorilla...haha that's crazy you guys/gals are awesome!


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Okay, I finally am getting to sending out some cigars today!
> 
> May AND June are heading to Freight!
> 
> ...


Wow, MCS I'm still trying to catch up from the previous months shipments and you are already sending more cigars? Can't complain though :tu.

You send me great stuff, thanks a million!:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Freight said:


> Wow, MCS I'm still trying to catch up from the previous months shipments and you are already sending more cigars? Can't complain though :tu.
> 
> You send me great stuff, thanks a million!:tu


I see you got a humidor from Rob at Taboo. I just want to help keep it filled!

MCS


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

This noob is up for adoption, I fit the criteria, and would love to be a part of this. I think giving cigars to the troops is awesome, and would love to participate. :ss


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Review for May is up.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1672032#post1672032

:tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

this noob needs to be adoptified and led in the ways of the cake.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Addiction said:


> this noob needs to be adoptified and led in the ways of the cake.


I tell ya what; I'll adopt you and you adopt me. We'll both keep what we got and save the postage!

MCS:ss


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Intresting I didn't see this threaf until now, my 1st year anniv is coming up soon, So am I a candiate?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

FriendlyFire said:


> Intresting I didn't see this threaf until now, my 1st year anniv is coming up soon, So am I a candiate?


You folks aren't reading the entire thread. The nominees have been picked and this has been going on for close to 6 months.

MCS


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

And it seems just like yesterday MCS when I got my little noob. They grow so fast...:ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> And it seems just like yesterday MCS when I got my little noob. They grow so fast...:ss


Your noob is great little stogie smoker! Great reviews form the guy. You're raising him well!

MCS


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are the pics of the awesome cigars MCS has sent me for the months of May and June! Sorry for the quality, I used my new PDA phone and the camera is not as great as I thought. :hn

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2281/2530693294_cbb7ea6267.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3262/2530667712_90c7629a10.jpg

I can't wait to smoke these cigars they all look and smell delicious, thanks MCS!!!:ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Blues Tiger said:


> Review for May is up.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1672032#post1672032
> 
> :tu


Hello Jay, your June 2008 selections are on the truck...:ss

DC# 0307 3330 0001 7911 5085


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Joe has been a great noob to have. He has made this fun. With that........

Joe, your shipment is out.

0307 3330 0000 9083 7585


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> Joe has been a great noob to have. He has made this fun. With that........
> 
> Joe, your shipment is out.
> 
> 0307 3330 0000 9083 7585


Thanks! I've been having fun reviewing and trying new smokes. I'll let you know when they arrive.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I tell ya what; I'll adopt you and you adopt me. We'll both keep what we got and save the postage!
> 
> MCS:ss


Thats a pretty good plan, next week I'm gonna keep some Cohiba Sublimes here for you!


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

MarkinCA,

I got the smokes yesterday. I'll post pics asap. Great selection as always bro.!:tu

Jay


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Thats a pretty good plan, next week I'm gonna keep some Cohiba Sublimes here for you!


I'm re-thinking my original plan. How about I move in with you as part of the adoption and "watch over" your cigars?

MCS


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm re-thinking my original plan. How about I move in with you as part of the adoption and "watch over" your cigars?
> 
> MCS


Well they say your first idea is typically your best, lets stick with that and see how it works a couple of months. What are you going to be keeping for me?


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

I got June's smokes in the mail today:


Davidoff Millennium Robusto Tubo (one of my favorite smokes, only had the PC befor though)
Honduran Plantations
Maravilloso Cetro
J. Fuego Natural Robusto (Really liked the J. Fuego from a few months ago)

and...

My very first cigar from that special island... a Partagas Series D No. 4!! (Didn't know if I should post a pic or not). Really excited for this smoke, my birthday is this month so I will definitly be enjoying it then.

Thank you Reggie!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

GHC_Hambone said:


> I got June's smokes in the mail today:
> 
> Davidoff Millennium Robusto Tubo (one of my favorite smokes, only had the PC befor though)
> Honduran Plantations
> ...


Birthday? You should have told me. I will have to make next month even better to make up for it.


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Believe me, that Partagas is more than enough!


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Finally got time to post pics of the great selection from MarkinCA this month. 



Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Famous Nic. 3000
Famous Nic
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet
Punch

I look forward to the Famous 3000 that everyone seems to rave about. I have tried the RP 1990 and it is a very nice smoke. 

Sorry for the delay, I've been really busy with my job lately but we are finally slowing down a bit. 

Thanks Mark!
Jay


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Joe,

Package out on Monday.


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, sorry guys. I will get my review up for June asap. The month just slipped right past me I guess! I have smoked all of mine except the Punch and Famous Nic. I'll do a review on the Punch and post it very soon. 

Jay


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Crap! I gotta get July's cigars out! Sorry Freight!

MCS


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Crap! I gotta get July's cigars out! Sorry Freight!
> 
> MCS


:r

Glad I'm not the only one who got too busy and forgot!


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Crap! I gotta get July's cigars out! Sorry Freight!
> 
> MCS


No worries as I still have cigars left to smoke!!! BTW, thanks so much for the 5 Vegas Gold that was a true gem, thanks MCS!:tu


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Would it be possible to get adopted? I am looking for a loving parent.

I have been smoking for a bit less than 1 month and I am having a hard time deciding what smokes to buy. Once I get a bit of experience, I will plan on reciprocating with my own favorite smokes. I am also excited about getting a few reviews out!

(I don't mean to beg here - if this is inappropriate, slap my hand and delete this post please!)


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Got my cigars from Reggie today.

AF Hemmingway Best Seller
Nub Habano 356
Nub Cameroon 356 (tried the torpedo version, a pretty good smoke)
Savinelli Liga Especial
Oliva Ovation Maduro

Pics up soon.

Thank you Reggie!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Blues Tiger said:


> :rGlad I'm not the only one who got too busy and forgot!


Jay, July 08 is out in the mail today. DC# 03073330000179115115 :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I like MCS


I LIKE CAKE

...............................................who's mcs


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I almost feel "selfish" putting myself up for "noob adoption," but I think it may help me from sliding too far down the slope!(well, from falling too far down financially, at this point in my life(20 years old)) I definitely spend too much on cigars considering I was raised with the name Montecristo and Upmann. My Dad has quit smoking(well, mostly, I hated it when I was younger because he had a few a day, but now I get him to induldge on occasion.), so I only see those names when I buy em. I'm trying to get through college, so money is TIGHT! It sucks when you have to prioritize, but you don't want to miss out on limited edition smokes or you really want to try something new. I pretty much save a little money(when I can) and order/buy something I want to try. Usually samplers or small packs. Usually I have to tell my parents that the package is something I ordered for my friend because his parents don't like him smoking cigars. Even though its me and they don't like me to spend the money. I am still waiting to get rich so I can buy "a box." That day will be a glorious one for me. My own box purchase. That will be where I can keep my cigar bands!!! 

Anyways I've been seriously smoking cigars since the snow melted this spring. When my roommate was gone I'd smoke a cigar sometimes. I've had a lot of the NC versions of CCs and a few CAOs. I'm not a fan of a lot of the Drew Estate or Alec Bradley stuff(for the most part). A friend of my parents was a distributor, but he is now out of that business, so the few smokes I could get from what they gave my Dad are now very few and far between. I love the La Perla stuff as well as the Montecristo Media Noche, Partagas Black, and Perdomo Lot 23. I usually try to save a buck and go with Punch, though. I've tried most punch. Oh, the vitola I generally buy is robusto, but when $$ is low I'll get a petit corona or something.

I'd love to adopt a noob some day, but I think I need to expand my palate first! And my wallet! I also really want to bomb somebody... that is definitely on my horizon. For some reason giving a bunch of smokes and misc things I like to somebody seems appealing to me! I will include microbrews and BBQ sauce!!!

I'd also love to send the troops a nice "care package." I have a few friends over there so 
i hope they see some cigars some time!!!


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Received my stash from MCS today! And here is July's lineup, yummi....

1. Camacho - never had one before
2. 5 Vegas Gold - I really enjoyed this stick from a previous month, thanks MCS
3. The Griffin's - never had one before
4. Chatteau Real - never had one before
5.  Illusione ~68~ - never had one before, but read some good reviews online. I can hardly wait to smoke this stick!!! :dr

Here's the link to the bigger picture of the cigars.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Freight said:


> Received my stash from MCS today! And here is July's lineup, yummi....
> 
> 1. Camacho - never had one before
> 2. 5 Vegas Gold - I really enjoyed this stick from a previous month, thanks MCS
> ...


Daniel,

I know I'm supposed to be expanding your horizons and sending you new stuff every month but after hearing how much you like the 5 Vegas Gold, I couldn't resist sending you another one. I have some more buried in a humidor and will maybe send out an extra package when I find them.

MCS


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Daniel,
> 
> I know I'm supposed to be expanding your horizons and sending you new stuff every month but after hearing how much you like the 5 Vegas Gold, I couldn't resist sending you another one. I have some more buried in a humidor and will maybe send out an extra package when I find them.
> 
> MCS


I wouldn't mind extra cigars! :ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

August issue of "Cigars For Noobs" is in the mail!

0103 8555 7494 9463 2586


MCS


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Jay, your August 2008 selection will be going out in the mail tomorrow (08/19/08) under DC# 03073330000179115122 :ss


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Mark,

Just want you to know that I haven't forgotten about the reviews, it's just been a very busy summer. I have been trying to get a new job ever since I returned from my vacation. Wish me luck on the interview coming up in about 2 weeks! By the way, the Oliva Serie V was one of the best cigars I have had in a long time. I think the lancero size is one of my new favorites. The flavors just seem to "pop" from the cigar! Thanks again brother!

Jay


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> August issue of "Cigars For Noobs" is in the mail!
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 9463 2586
> 
> MCS


Sweet I can hardly wait! :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello Jay, your September 2008 selection is out in the mail as of this morning. Hope you enjoy them...

03073330000179115146


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Holy cow!! I almost forgot September. Sorry, Daniel. It's been a pretty rough month at the Silly Ranch. Cigars are going out in the morning:

0103 8555 7495 4995 4663


MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Well, my noob hasn't logged in since August 21, never did a review, blah blah blah. I'm glad this worked out well for many of the other participants. I saw some great reviews and I think some guys got pointed in the right direction thanks to my fellow noob adopters. I'll send out the rest of the cigars for the year since that's what was promised. It's just a little disapointing that my guy didn't participate more on the forum.

MCS


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Jay, its a little late getting out of the gate, but your October selection is now in the box:

DC# 0307 3330 0001 7911 5177

Take care and enjoy the weekend:tu:ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello Jay and its that time of the year again. Sorry for being a bit on the late side, but your November and December 2008 selections are on their way for your perusal:

DC# 03073330000179115214

Enjoy and Merry Christmas to you and the family:tu:ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello Jay, your January 2009 selection was mailed to you this afternoon under the following:

DC# 0307 3330 0001 7911 5221

I'm sure there's a couple in the box that you haven't burnt before and hope you enjoy what you decide to review for this month.

I just want to say it has been great having you as my "adopted noob" over the last 12 months. You've written some great reviews, which I've (and I hope other gorillas) have learned from and enjoyed too.

Stay in-touch and here's wishing you and your family a safe and Happy New Year 2009:ss:bl


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

MarkinCA said:


> Hello Jay, your January 2009 selection was mailed to you this afternoon under the following:
> 
> DC# 0307 3330 0001 7911 5221
> 
> ...


Mark, the pleasure is all mine! I can't tell you how much I have learned from this experience. I look forward to your final selections.

Happy New Year!

Jay


----------



## 19thHole (Dec 29, 2008)

This is a great thread! I've love to participate in the next round! :tu


----------

